# Direct TV vs. Dish Network satellite locations/Signal Reception



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

I am currently research swicthing to Direct TV from Dish Network. Overall I have been pleased with Dish Network service but my problem is a line of sight issue. 

I have a tremendous amount of very tall trees to the South of my house that can not be trimmed. I have no issues receiving signals from 110 and 119 which the majority of dish network channels are on. The problem is that I only can receive signal from 129 for about half of the year. When the trees have no leaves I can receive the signal but as soon as the leave come back I lose it. The major problem is that the 129 satellite is where Dish has all of the HD channels including the locals. So I am forced to watch all of my DVR shows on standard def because I don't want to risk losing the recording due to a bad signal.

My questions is, If I where to switch to Direct TV due you think I would still have this issue? What satellites does Direct TV use? I figure that the main reason I lose 129 is because it is so low in the sky. If it matters, my zip code is 61342.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

subhuman said:


> I am currently research swicthing to Direct TV from Dish Network. Overall I have been pleased with Dish Network service but my problem is a line of sight issue.
> 
> I have a tremendous amount of very tall trees to the South of my house that can not be trimmed. I have no issues receiving signals from 110 and 119 which the majority of dish network channels are on. The problem is that I only can receive signal from 129 for about half of the year. When the trees have no leaves I can receive the signal but as soon as the leave come back I lose it. The major problem is that the 129 satellite is where Dish has all of the HD channels including the locals. So I am forced to watch all of my DVR shows on standard def because I don't want to risk losing the recording due to a bad signal.
> 
> ...


most of the SD programming is on 101 which is 9 degrees east of 110
the HD is on 99 and 103
some locals are on 119 or 72 your locals are either 101 or 72
look on Dishpointer.com for more info


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

curt,

Thanks for the quick response. Dishpointer is an excellent website. My locals would be the Chicago stations and if the locals on 72 I might be out of luck.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

subhuman said:


> curt,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Dishpointer is an excellent website. My locals would be the Chicago stations and if the locals on 72 I might be out of luck.


for a short time maybe, 72 is being phased out


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

72 is only for the SD locals. If he has HD locals they would be available on one of the other sats.

What zip code are you in? Some of the areas with locals on the 72 sat are getting changed over to only have Hd locals. In those areas that means you get all HD equipment at reduced costs (free HD receivers, $99 HD-DVRs). Those prices are after the initial install. I'm not sure what the new customer deals are right now but it's usually something like 1 free DVR and 3 free receivers. So you would be able to get 1 free HD-DVR and 3 free HD receivers.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

subhuman said:


> curt,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Dishpointer is an excellent website. My locals would be the Chicago stations and if the locals on 72 I might be out of luck.


Chicago SD locals are on 101 and the HD locals are on 103 (IIRC), so all you need is a clear shot of 99 to 103 for all the non-international SD/HD programming on DirecTV.

Don't forget, if you have a friend that has DirecTV use the referral award and both of you get $100 credits.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

RAD said:


> Chicago SD locals are on 101 and the HD locals are on 103 (IIRC), so all you need is a clear shot of 99 to 103 for all the non-international SD/HD programming on DirecTV.


It looks like I might be able to thread the needle to get 99-103. After checking out dishpointer.com I can clearly see why I lose 129 when the leaves come out.

Beerstalker - zip is 61342


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

subhuman said:


> I am currently research swicthing to Direct TV from Dish Network. Overall I have been pleased with Dish Network service but my problem is a line of sight issue.
> 
> I have a tremendous amount of very tall trees to the South of my house that can not be trimmed. I have no issues receiving signals from 110 and 119 which the majority of dish network channels are on. The problem is that I only can receive signal from 129 for about half of the year. When the trees have no leaves I can receive the signal but as soon as the leave come back I lose it. The major problem is that the 129 satellite is where Dish has all of the HD channels including the locals. So I am forced to watch all of my DVR shows on standard def because I don't want to risk losing the recording due to a bad signal.
> 
> ...


From what you described above if an Eastern Arc setup is not available or preferred for you, Directv should be an excellent solution as you would likely only need a Slimline 3 dish pointing at 99/101/103.


----------



## Calvin Jones (Aug 1, 2008)

I would contact a contractor that installs both dish and direct systems.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I didn't notice the zip code before. Which county are you in? According to D*s website your local channels depends on the county, and your zip covers 3 counties. Bureau gets the Quad Cities locals, Lee gets the Rockford Locals, and La Salle gets the Chicago locals.

I believe the Quad Cities and Rockford locals are MPEG4 only or will be very soon (on 103, and 99 respectively). You would get all HD equipment if you live in those counties. I believe the Chicago locals are on 101 for SD and 103 for HD, so you will have to choose HD or SD equipment.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> Sorry I didn't notice the zip code before. Which county are you in? According to D*s website your local channels depends on the county, and your zip covers 3 counties. Bureau gets the Quad Cities locals, Lee gets the Rockford Locals, and La Salle gets the Chicago locals.
> 
> I believe the Quad Cities and Rockford locals are MPEG4 only or will be very soon (on 103, and 99 respectively). You would get all HD equipment if you live in those counties. I believe the Chicago locals are on 101 for SD and 103 for HD, so you will have to choose HD or SD equipment.


LaSalle County


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

As long as you don't need international programming (like Spanish or other foreign language channels) then all you need is a 3LNB Slimline dish pointed at 99, 101, 103 like the others said. You will get a mix of SD and HD equipment depending on what you order.

Hope that helps you out.

I've been with D* for almost 2 years now and I am extremely happy. I was a Comcast/Insight customer before that for 10 years or so.


----------

